# PCV valve on a 2006 Chevy 2500 HD



## jd78820 (Aug 7, 2009)

Does anyone know where the pcv valve is on a 2006 Chevrolet Silverado HD with a 6.0 liter V8?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

At the rear in the driver side valve cover.


----------



## jd78820 (Aug 7, 2009)

*pcv valve*

Is it about a half inch in diameter? Do you just pull it out with a pair on neetle nose pliers?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yep simply grab it with a pair of pliers if it's stuck in there good. A little spray around it with some carb cleaner helps to loosen any varnish for easier removal also.


----------

